

BFS – The Brain Fuck Scheduler by Con Kolivas - zeeshanm
https://gitorious.org/eternity-prj/eternityvision/source/524686c237f2f85c19b2e33a5ee5ca7a7a06a74d:Documentation/scheduler/sched-BFS.txt

======
jboy55
As I read the documentation, I thought, wow, this is probably the most complex
piece of software ever attempted in Brainfuck. A task scheduler, hell, a
linked list?

Half way through I quickly tried finding the source, bewildered about how it
would possibly fit into a brainfuck interpreter.

Alas, for those thinking in the same vein as I, this has nothing to do with
the language.

------
stuaxo
I wish the patch to schedule threads in python around the gil with this had
gone in.

